# vmcore dumped in /var/crash directory



## erdos (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi, during a reboot of my system, I noticed from onscreen message that a vmcore files was dumped into /var/crash directory.

When the boot was completed, I looked at the directory and found several such files was generated, each file has a size of several hundrends MB, over a period of time.

Just wondering what could possibly have caused such core files being generated?

I'm on ver. 12.


----------



## moridin (Aug 20, 2019)

Short answer: there was a kernel panic.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...-handbook/kerneldebug.html#kerneldebug-obtain should have more information on how to understand what exactly gone wrong if you are interested.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2019)

erdos said:


> Just wondering what could possibly have caused such core files being generated?


savecore(8), usually the result of a panic(9).


----------



## erdos (Aug 21, 2019)

output of  /var/crash/core.txt.3

```
BFD: /boot/kernel/kernel: invalid relocation type 42
BFD: /boot/kernel/kernel: invalid relocation type 42
BFD: /boot/kernel/kernel: invalid relocation type 42
/dev/stdin:1: Error in sourced command file:
Cannot access memory at address 0x65657246
BFD: /boot/kernel/kernel: invalid relocation type 42
BFD: /boot/kernel/kernel: invalid relocation type 42
BFD: /boot/kernel/kernel: invalid relocation type 42
/dev/stdin:1: Error in sourced command file:
Cannot access memory at address 0x65657246
/dev/stdin:1: Error in sourced command file:
Cannot access memory at address 0x65657246
Unable to find matching kernel for /var/crash/vmcore.3
```


----------

